# Woven Labels



## AshleyShea (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know a good website where you can design you own personalized woven labels? I want something easy, that doesn't cost too much and will accept low min orders! 

Any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ebay has some pretty good deals.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Usually you do the design yourself and just give the design to the woven label manufacturer. 

You can find some places to make the labels for you here: label vendors related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

